

Kanavape legal in UK for now - Allysquad
http://kanavape.com/?ref=JxFm7w93

======
mtmail
"a new way to enjoy cannabinoids without THC". So it's like any other
vaporizer then? I see their marketing claims it isn't but I don't understand
the subtle difference this product might have.

~~~
Dystopian
It has CBD extract from hemp which has been shown to be the active ingredient
in helping treat turrets and a few other illnesses, as well as helping with
relaxing (unlike the "high" you get from THC).

Inhalation has also been shown to be a better intake method for some patients
than the CBD capsules for those with illnesses.

~~~
mtmail
Thanks for the clarification. I don't smoke and anything people inhale is a
mystery to me.

